# First pix of my new M-coupe



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes, these are the first photos of my new baby.
Mine is the steel gray one.  
The third photo is what I got to see for 1500 miles as I drove her home to Ontario, Calif. from San Antonio, TX.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Bob Clevenger said:


> Yes, these are the first photos of my new baby.
> Mine is the steel gray one.
> The third photo is what I got to see for 1500 miles as I drove her home to Ontario, Calif. from San Antonio, TX.


Sweet looking car! :thumbup: Steel gray ROCKS! Flat out, bar none the best of the greys, IMHO.

Welcome to the multi-BMW family of owners!


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> Congrats on the new addition! San Antonio to Ontario... how long did that take? I assume you'll be detailing/washing all the craggy bugs and junk off the front of your new ride, right?  (I just did Vegas 2 days ago and my old car was filthy by the time I got back)


It took me about 23 hours + another 10 hours stopped at a motel in Van Horn, TX for sleep. The 23 hours includes food and gas stops.
Yep, she's due for a good bath now. I must have enough West Texas and New Mecico dust on her to pay taxes on!


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Awesome*

Awesome car, Bob. I hope you bring it to Bimmerfest '05. See you at the road rally. :bigpimp:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you no longer have to haul guitar cases? I thought that was a requirement for your M coupe!

It looks awesome, BTW... congrats!

--J.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> Do you no longer have to haul guitar cases? I thought that was a requirement for your M coupe!
> 
> It looks awesome, BTW... congrats!
> 
> --J.


 I still have the 325xiT for that. And, yes, I can fit two of them in the coupe! ...see photo... But it's a tight fit and there's no room for the Schecter.

I'm very happy with it. Planning discreet mods already! Navigation is a must.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Bmwcat said:


> Awesome car, Bob. I hope you bring it to Bimmerfest '05. See you at the road rally. :bigpimp:


 Yes, I plan to bring her up to B'fest '05. What's this about a road rally?


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Bob Clevenger said:


> What's this about a road rally?


Only the best thing about Bimmerfest! Check out these threads:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84976

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90797

See you there!

--J.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Road Warriors*

Yes Bob the road rally starts at 1:30. We wouldnt miss it for anything. See you there! :thumbup:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

I love M Coupes! Looks great!


----------

